# 21 SF Holster



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, so I've been selling stuff and saving a little here and there and might be making a 21SF a birthday gift to myself sometime in the next two to three months. But I want to carry the gun at work. I need something very specific. I learned this the hard way when I had to start leaving my revolver home again because of the holster. Apparently my Galco 3 slot for my Sig isn't really liked much, either.

I need something similar to the Blackhawk! Serpa holsters. Blackhawk! isn't making one for the SF yet, I know that. But I need something with a locking device similar to that. Something in that retetion bracket. Is there anything out there yet? 

I have been trying to find someone selling the 21SF with the regular Glock rail, but so far all I am finding is the pic rail. So it is making my search harder. I'm getting the gun come hell or high water, but I want to avoid holster grief at work if at all possible.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I haven’t seen any "retention" level holsters for it yet. We have tested it here at Galco and listed approved fits. BEWARE the picitiny rail. It is HUGE and you will have much holster grief.


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

I talked to Black Hawk last week and they said they will have a holster out in Nov, that will be for the G21SF with pic rail. I can't wait. Pops


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Pops 1 said:


> I talked to Black Hawk last week and they said they will have a holster out in Nov, that will be for the G21SF with pic rail. I can't wait. Pops


Sweet! I hope so because the Serpa holster from Blackhawk is the one I want/need.


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Any updates on that info about a November date?


----------



## dglockster (Jul 5, 2006)

http://www.comp-tac.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=61 has a hloster for the Glock 21 SF with rail.


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm holding out for a Serpa.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Me, too. I like that one in the link, but it isn't approved for my job, unfortunetly.


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

When I talked to Black Hawk the last time I was told to check back around the first of November. As soon as I know any thing I will post it here. Pops


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Pops 1 said:


> When I talked to Black Hawk the last time I was told to check back around the first of November. As soon as I know any thing I was post it here. Pops


Appreciated!


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Updates from BlackHawk?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I haven't seen anything on their website about the holster. I checked yesterday, no mention and it wasn't added to the lineup, either.


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

I thought I struck gold......phooey!

I received an email from Blackhawk today with a part #.

I actually received (2) emails from two different people at BH.

I then called and spoke to one.

It appears that they won't be making a holster (CCW) for the picatinny. They _are_ making a LEO Duty model and Tactical Thigh rig tho.


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

FWIW, I picked up a GL4 Roto from Fobus today. Also holds 19/26.

It'll keep me happy until BH makes a Serpa for this gun.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

It's a poor idea for them to not make one for it. I haven't met a single person yet who owns one that hasn't asked about the serpa holster for it. They are missing a great market for it if they don't make it. 

Plus, I can't carry my gun at work without one. I was denied the ability to carry it today because no one makes a holster for it with a release switch. I can't have just retention or even a thumb break with retention, I must have that release switch. And the other two they are making for it I can't use for IDPA. I'm not going to buy 13 holsters for it like I ended up doing with my Sig. I want one holster. And a drop leg... seriously. For that kind of money I better wear it out, and I won't use a drop leg anywhere but my job. And my job isn't exactly tacti-cool.


----------

